# Fred Wappat Alta products worm drive saw



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Clif Kidney said:


> I have an Alta Products/ Fred Wappat A 9 model worm drive saw, serial # 6F20. Any input would be helpful. f


google the patent number for a date bracket.
that "6F20" may be "6 of 20"
probably 1940's


----------



## Sanderplane (Oct 11, 2020)

Let me know if you still have the saw and/or still need the info. Also, I would be interested in buying it as I collect these. Please let me know


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Again, you are addressing an 8 year old thread. I doubt you will receive a reply. In addition, we don't buy and sell on the forum.


----------

